# My betta fish bended in half befoe death!!



## kal123456 (Aug 6, 2009)

:----------------------------------BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy:

I have no idea what happened to my male Betta.
First it stopped eating.
Then it started lying only at the bottom of the tank, not moving and sometimes sliding onto his side, but quickly shaking himself up again. 
Finally, my Betta bended in half!! A " C " shape!!

I thought he was paralyzed but couldn't find ANY information anywhere. The same thing happened with my female guppy last year.

I 'm so sad and never going to get bettas anymore. i still have 2 female bettas for 2.5 years and i hope the same thing won't happen to them either.

ANYONE, PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your betta! It must have had some kind of disease.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 6, 2009)

:BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy:Yeah, but the thing is, what kind of disease!!?????


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

did it have a bubble nest?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I am not sure about your betta's condition, but as for the bending motion before dying that occurs naturally when an organism dies. It's body will contort before entering rigor, it's quite common to see the animal curl up while dying and then even straighten out after death. I would say that if they are dying this way (this is just me guessing, that they were probably dying from old age rather then a disease because your symptoms are common in older fish as well; however, this is just based on what I've witnessed it my past elder bettas)


Are there any other odd symptoms you noticed? Like unusal spots, swelling, fungal infections, how about your water parameters do you test those? etc


I am sorry to hear about your fish, it is always hard losing a fish buddy especially one so beautiful as a betta.


----------



## ShadowBlackmare (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sorry your betta died. but I dont think it should stop you from buying bettas.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

he probably was just old. you still should buy bettas though. if the fish are dieing of old age then you are being a very good fish parent!


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Fish of all kinds can get 'the bends' I have (in my younger years) had a fish or 2 with it. I don't know why they get it but they can.

I'm so sorry to hear about your fish. I agree with the others don't let this make you stop getting Betta's. Chances are that you won't ever see it happen to another fish.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

oh...you should look up_* lordosis and scoliosis *_which are spinal conditions, there are a number of causes (I didn't even think of these when I posted before). I learned about them last year in university. I took a finfish health course based on aquaculture fish, but hobby fish can have this condition as well. This can be caused by a vitamin definciency..the problem is many deficiencies can cause this. You should check out some pictures of these disorders and see if are similar to what your betta exhibited. 


just an extra precautionary post just in case it could be one of these disorders....


I really think it was old age, which is a good thing  which means you are an awesome betta keeper


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup...

He was more than 2 years, but i didn't think he would die like this all of a sudden..  
Strangely, the same thing happened to my 1 year old female guppy. Is one year old for her?  

P.S. sumsum, he didn't have a bubble nest...


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

1 year seems decent, if you bought her from a petstore she was most likely older then a 1 in the first place. I haven't owned guppies but I've read their lifespan to be 1 to 3 years, so yours is in the good range


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info., guys!

I hope this won't happen again to any of my other fishes.
BTW, can anyone pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease read my thread in "Catfish" about my poor otto?
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE?????!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry... I feel bad for you. But you did a wonderful thing by rescuing him. Rescue another one in his honor... we need to rescue the poor little things.


----------



## XLindsayMariieX (Sep 6, 2009)

Ive been noticing my red betta doing the same thing the last few days. I barely eats and always stays at the bottom of the bowl, and every once and a while he'll struggle to make it up to the top. He's kinda starting to do the C shape thing but not too badly. Hes only a year and a half and I'm really worried. He has no spots on him and it just came out of no where. He also stopped making the bubble nests while my other guy does. Any suggestions or anything?


----------

